# hi!!! is it fake or no?



## billyboy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

hi, i have this watch around 10 years and works perfectly.I just changed the leather with a cheap one because it melted.The problem is that is was a gift and i dont know if it is real or replica. can you help me plz?












































if it is replica can you tell me why too? thanks a lot!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

No its not a "replica" but it is FAKE (COUNTERFEIT)
and no I dont list reasons
FAKE


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

The hublot fake busters thread retains its perfect record of never ever ever ever having one single person with a real watch. Congrats!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

"Hublot BIG BANG EDITION 615946 N 068/our best-selling Hublot are something special, that every person who want the style-conscious as an accessory. hublot big bang edition 615946 n 068/500"

Does this tell you something ?

Thread closed.


----------

